# Winterumstellung



## Unregistriert (31 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wann stellt ihr Eure Uhren um?

Gruß Marco


----------



## BenTigger (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Winterumstellung*

Das musst du selbst in deinem Userprofil tun  unsere Uhren sind auf GMT eingestellt.


----------



## Heiko (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Winterumstellung*

Die Serveruhr wird stündlich mit der PTB abgeglichen. Es wird also von uns eh nix umgestellt.
Die Anzeige der Uhrzeit ist eine Einstellung, die jeder User für sich machen muß.
Ich danke aber trotzdem für den Hinweis und habe die Gäste auch wieder in unsere Zeitzone geholt


----------

